# Testing For Parasites



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

i read on the forum that the usual tests that are used to test for parasites only test a few ? i was wondering how accurate they are-- the ones from regular clinics/hospitals and stuff. should i go t a naturopath or something to get more tests to check if its a parasite problem?note i was diagnosed with ibs without any tests and my gastro told me "well it seems you have ibs up you don't need any more tests." same hospital i had a mental meltdown sort of thing at a bit back. argh looking for new doctor and test. PLEASE help i'm at the end of my rope here. yeah kthxbye.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

How many tests they do is dependent on your age and medical history and the cluster of symptoms you have. Did they do blood and stol work on you?You might want to read this.Diagnosing IBShttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=65559and thisTHE JOHNS HOPKINS UNIVERSITY Gastroenterology and Hepatologyhowever"Stool testing for Ova and Parasites are generally of low yield (0-2%) and the outcome of therapy on symptoms of IBS in patients with parasites is unknown. "http://hopkins-gi.nts.jhu.edu/pages/latin/...3&lang_id=1http://hopkins-gi.nts.jhu.edu/pages/latin/...3&lang_id=1


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

tyi was thinking about going to a naturopath are there any that are good in NYC?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Postmortem,This is a very good IBS center in NY.http://www.mindbodydigestive.com/ibsinfo.htmlThey use intergrative medicine and do research on IBS and follow current IBS research.


----------

